# Best way to patch holes in drywall



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

What is the best way to patch a hole in drywall? I have done new sheetrock and mud before, but never had to patch a hole. There are 2 holes, 1 is 6"x6", then about 3" below is a 4"x4" hole.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Paint stores have adhesive patches that stick on and then mud over. Around here they sell them in 4x4 and 6x6 versions. The other way is to screw a couple of wood blocks across the inside of the hole and screw a patch to the blocks. Then mud and tape.


----------



## colddodger (Dec 18, 2008)

*patch drywall*

cut a piece of drywall 4" bigger then the hole turn over to the back side of the drywall cut paper on back 2" or little more in oround the sides bend or break the broad on the cut peal off the outer backing you have a peice that will fit the hole and have paper side to mud and finsh no wood or other things need mud edge of hole put you peice in place mud like any taped seam


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't care for the band aid patches they sell. Weak repair at best, although aesthetically they look the same.

I prefer to use a couple pieces of 1x a few inches longer than the hole. Insert them into the wall and run a screw through the sheetrock an inch or so from the edge of the patch into each end of the 1x's. That gives you something solid to screw a new chunk of sheetrock into, giving you a solid, stable full thickness patch that isn't reliant on tape to hold it in place.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Colddodger's method (hot patch) is the easiest for small repairs. Put a small amount of mud around the edge of the patch and the hole in the wall. Wipe all excess so the patch doesn't bulge out. Allow to dry completely before coating again (12 hrs. or so). If you use setting type compound, you can speed up the process.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have used these clips numerous times and they work great and are pretty cheap. You just slide them onto the drywall already in place and drive a screw in and then cut your new piece of drywall patch and put it in place and then screw it to the clips and then the tabs on the clips break off. Super easy and leaves a flat surface to tape and mud. 
http://www.prest-on.com/Scripts/prodList.asp?idcategory=3


----------

